# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Akademik Esad Mekuli (1916-1993)

## Akuamarini

Esad Mekuli (Plavë, 17 dhjetor 1916 - Prishtinë, 6 gusht 1993) ka qenë poet dhe përkthyes shqiptar. Ka qenë kryetari i parë i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës. Elsie e çmonte si atin e poezisë moderne shqiptare në Jugosllavi,[1] dhe ndikimi i tij në Kosovë mbeti i pamatë.[2]

Biografia
Familja e tij në Plavë, i biri i Haxhi Hoxhë Smajl Ademit i fisit Mekuli me prejardhje nga Nokshiqi (sk. Noviće).[3] Mësimet fillore i mori në Plavë, në gjuhën serbe.[nevojitet citimi]

Shkollimin e mesëm e filloi në Pejë, ku i përfundoi studimet më 1936. Më pas u regjistrua në Fakultetin e Veterinarisë në Universitetin e Beogradit. Atje ra në kontakt me idetë marksiste dhe më pas mori pjesë në lëvizjen partizane të Luftës së Dytë Botërore.[4] Për veprimtarinë e tij politike u arrestua më 1940, u lirua më pas në prill të 1941 me amnistinë që u dha pas pushtimit të Mbretërisë Jugosllave.[5]

Më 1949 themeloi revistën letrare "Jeta e re", kryeredaktor i së cilës ishte deri më 1971. Kreu doktoraturën në Beograd më 1959.[1]

Si student përparimtar ai u burgos në vitin 1940 dhe qëndroi në burgun famëkeq "Gllavinjaqa", prej nga u amnistua me 2 prill të vitit 1941. Pas daljes nga burgu u paraqit vullnetar dhe punoi si veterinar ushtarak në Pejë. Këtu në vitin 1942 e burgosën për shkak të punës ilegale dhe bashkëpunimit me lëvizjet çlirimtare. Ka qëndruar i burgosur në Kullën e Sheremetit. Pas lirimit, ai u gjend herë në Zagreb, herë në Tiranë, madje edhe në Itali. N Esad Mekuli ishte kryetari i parë i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, nismëtar, themelues dhe kryetar i parë i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës.

Ndërroi jetë në Prishtinë më 6 gusht 1993.

Vepra
Në Beograd ishte edhe redaktor i fletorës Beogradski student. Në këtë sferë siç ka thënë vetë, si gjimnazist ka shkruar romanin Vendeta  hakmarrja, për të damkosë këtë të keqe në mesin e shqiptarëve. Pastaj ka shkruar punime sociale në revistat e ndryshme, si: Venac  Beograd, Mlladost  Zagreb, Podmladak jadranske Staze  Split, Granit  Podgoricë, Novi Behar  Sarajevë, Student  Beograd e të tjera. Në këto revista ka shkruar në gjuhën serbe, dhe çdo herë ka shkruar për shqiptarët, të cilët i ka mbrojtur kur të tjerët i kanë akuzuar. ë fund të vitit 1943 ai i bashkua aradhave partizane dhe ishte redaktor i gazetës ilegale partizane Lirija. Edhe pse shkencëtar,Mekuli, punës krijuese nuk iu nda kurrë. Ai pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, punoi punë të profesionit të vet, por ishte edhe redaktor në gazetën e vetme shqipe Rilindja e pastaj themeloi revistën letrare Jeta e Re ku arsimoi gjenerata të tëra të letrarëve, të cilët edhe e pagëzuan bard të letërsisë shqipe në Kosovë e më gjërë. Megjithatë, edhe vetë shkroi dhe bashkëpunoi me shumë gazeta e revista shqipe, si: Rilindja, Zëri i rinisë, Fjala, Pionieri, Përparimi, Shëndeti në Prishtinë, Flaka e vëllazërimit të Shkupit dhe me ato në gjuhën serbe: Jedinstvo e Stremljenje të Prishtinës, Borba, Politika, Knjievne novine, Mostovi të Beogradit, Pobjeda dhe Stvarenje të Podgoricës, Bagdalla të Krushevcit, Republika dhe Forum të Zagrebit. Pos shkrimeve kryesisht në poezi, Esad Mekuli ka përkthyer nga gjuha shqipe në ate serbe dhe anasjelltas.

Ka përkthyer në shqip rreth 18 vepra të të gjitha gjinive lerare. Përktheu veprën epike malazeze të Petri II Petroviq-Njegosh "Kunora e Maleve", ndër të tjera.[4]

Poezitë e Mekulit janë përkthyer në gjuhën serbe, maqedone, hungareze, kroate, italiane e të tjera. Punimet e tij janë prezantuar në të gjitha antologjitë e poezisë shqipe, por edhe në shumë antologji botërore. Mekuli ka shkruar edhe me pseudonimet Sat Nokshiqi dhe Sat Hoxha.

Tituj të veprave
Për ty  Prishtinë, 1955
Dita e re  Prishtinë, 1966
Avsha Ada  1971
Vjersha  1973
Brigjet  1981
Rini e kuqe  Prishtinë, 1984
Në mes të dashurisë dhe urrejtjes  Tiranë, 1986
Dita që nuk shuhet  Prishtinë, 1989

----------


## Akuamarini

ARKIVI - Esad Mekuli 12.04.2021
r12 apr. 2021

----------

